# Merckx MXL Geometry



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi folks. Can anyone 'please' confirm the head tube height on the 58cm, 59cm and 60cm MX Leaders with century geometry please ?

I'm trying to ascertain whether the the MXL I've recently bought has custom geometry or not. 

My new MXL has a seat tube = 59cm C-C (60.3cm C-T) top tube = 57cm C-C and head tube = 16.8cm tall. A little surprised as it fits just as well as my 57cm Merckx MXL albeit with a little less set back of the saddle plus less of the Cinelli XA's stem shaft showing.


----------



## austinjoe (Dec 19, 2014)

This seems to be it:
Frame Geometry

I have an MXL on the way which seems to be a "one-off"; but I cant say for sure.
Accurate data on the MX/L frames seems surprisingly hard to come by. I think Eddy needs to chime in, if you are reading this...


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Many thanks, Im familiar with that chart. I'm actually after head tube heights for 58 through to 61cm frames. Just hoped folk that ride said sizes could confirm the head tube dimension they have on their frames.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

My 61 MXL has a 19.5 HT


----------

